# 6th ed 'rule bending'



## Giamz (Jun 9, 2012)

Hello people...

In 5th ed... I found a few tricks which were illegal but funny for example... putting a sqaud of eldar pathfinders in a fortification... to get a 1+ cover save 

so I was curious to know of any 'rule bending' you, the interwebbers have found in 6th ed... anything from making saves better, cheesy tricks or even good tactics to annoy opponents...

All ideas and criticism is welcome ;D


----------



## Iron_Freak220 (Nov 8, 2009)

Giamz said:


> In 5th ed... I found a few tricks which were illegal but funny for example... putting a sqaud of eldar pathfinders in a fortification... to get a 1+ cover save


You can still do that in 6th to get a 1+ cover save. It's just that a roll of 1 always fails. So there's that.


----------



## Giamz (Jun 9, 2012)

well yeah okay...but I was more trying to find out new stuff that people have found...


----------



## scscofield (May 23, 2011)

Camio cloaks and a model with Stealth stack.

Harker and Forward Sentry Veterans
Tellion and Camo Cloak Sniper Scouts

Both are termy cover saves in ruins.


----------



## Giamz (Jun 9, 2012)

ohhh okay :') sounds good  shall try..


----------



## crisissuitguy (Jan 8, 2010)

Obscured Stealth Suits by anything like LOS or ruins give a 2+ cover save. Not much of a rule bender but definitely awesome, means Ill learn to hug cover with them more often.


----------



## Pssyche (Mar 21, 2009)

"In 5th ed... I found a few tricks which were illegal but funny for example... putting a sqaud of eldar pathfinders in a fortification... to get a 1+ cover save "

It wasn't an illegal trick then and it isn't now.
Units inside a building cannot normally be attacked directly either in combat or by shooting. 
Rulebook P.92 "Attacking Buildings".


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

Death Cult Assasins with Swords and Maces or Swords and Axes. Still doubly armed (+1 Attack) but they can switch profiles on a whim between the weapons.

Not illegal, but a touch cheesy.


----------



## elmir (Apr 14, 2011)

Bullet-bending. 

In the shooting fase, try to get a single model in the shooting unit in a long congaline close to the model you want to destroy and keep the heavy weapon wielding member still. If you fire the heavy weapon, the opponent has to remove the models closest to the shooting unit (wich could be the end of a congaline). 

Although this is very situational, you could "bend" heavy and special weapon shots from IG blobs in this way.


----------



## elmir (Apr 14, 2011)

Oh, and 4th edition tank-sniping is back...


----------



## Erik_Morkai (May 2, 2011)

Expensive but funny following an experiment last night.

Warlock with Conceal + Eldrad with invisibility and Fortune = 3+ re-rollable cover save in the middle of nowhere. Becomes 2+ if you go through a forest or are behind other models.


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

elmir said:


> Bullet-bending.
> 
> In the shooting fase, try to get a single model in the shooting unit in a long congaline close to the model you want to destroy and keep the heavy weapon wielding member still. If you fire the heavy weapon, the opponent has to remove the models closest to the shooting unit (wich could be the end of a congaline).
> 
> Although this is very situational, you could "bend" heavy and special weapon shots from IG blobs in this way.


Which also works as a great way to get around character models to kill other models (like guys with special weapons) as well.

Focus Fire is also a good way to do this too.

Portable Walls came up recently as an idea. Deploy a Rhino in front of a squad of Devastators. In the movement phase move it out of the way. Shoot the Devastators then Flat Out the Rhino back in the way.

Is it easily defeated? Sure. But it's kind of hilarious too.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

Time of the month attack, Howling Banshees can psychic scream on a 2+ doing 1d6 auto wounds to a target no saving throw and charge 36" in the direction of any pretty shoes, can only be stopped with Ice cream and chocolate ,page 433 collectors edition.


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

Bits has the best rulebook ever. Though I'm pretty sure if you read too much of it you suffer San damage.


----------



## Gret79 (May 11, 2012)

Erik_Morkai said:


> Expensive but funny following an experiment last night.
> 
> Warlock with Conceal + Eldrad with invisibility and Fortune = 3+ re-rollable cover save in the middle of nowhere. Becomes 2+ if you go through a forest or are behind other models.


I didn't think this was possible - the Eldar FAQ reads "An eldar farseer may use the psychic disciplines...If he does so, for each psychic power...generate a new power from either the divination or the telepathy disciplines"

I thought this meant swapping all the psychic powers or swapping none?


----------



## Voss (Jun 27, 2012)

Zion said:


> Death Cult Assasins with Swords and Maces or Swords and Axes. Still doubly armed (+1 Attack) but they can switch profiles on a whim between the weapons.
> 
> Not illegal, but a touch cheesy.


Better than that- old books (like BT) allow characters with powerfist/chainfist and lightning claw. The specialist weapon wording gives +1 attack for two specialist weapons, so you get that benefit and the ability to switch between rerolling wounds and double strength/ap2.


----------



## gally912 (Jan 31, 2009)

Zion said:


> Which also works as a great way to get around character models to kill other models (like guys with special weapons) as well.
> 
> Focus Fire is also a good way to do this too.
> 
> ...


Only issue there is then the rhino gets popped, and you're stuck with a wreck in front of your heavy weapon foot squad.


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

gally912 said:


> Only issue there is then the rhino gets popped, and you're stuck with a wreck in front of your heavy weapon foot squad.


Like I said, it's easily countered, but you got to admit the idea of Marines playing Peek-A-Boo is hilarious.


----------



## seermaster (Feb 22, 2012)

doesnt a warlock conceal + invisibility give 2 up cover 
side note what was 4 ed tank sniping


----------



## AAAAAAAAARRRGGHH (Apr 17, 2009)

Tank Sniping is when you are using two or more vehicles (usually transports as they are the only ones with nothing better to do) and line them up so one of your units can only trace LoS to specific models in your opponents unit (usually the sarge or special weapons dude) thus drastically increasing the likelyhood of killing that all important meltaguy. 
The tactic has only become more effective with the introduction of Focus Fire, meaning that you can also deny him his cover save if relevant.


----------



## Magpie_Oz (Jan 16, 2012)

AAAAAAAAARRRGGHH said:


> Tank Sniping is when you are using two or more vehicles (usually transports as they are the only ones with nothing better to do) and line them up so one of your units can only trace LoS to specific models in your opponents unit (usually the sarge or special weapons dude) thus drastically increasing the likelyhood of killing that all important meltaguy.
> The tactic has only become more effective with the introduction of Focus Fire, meaning that you can also deny him his cover save if relevant.


How does focus fire deny a cover save?


----------



## thisisaguard111 (Oct 20, 2010)

If most of a unit is in cover except for 1 guy out in the open, as per the rules, if you focus fire and say that the best cover save they can take is a 6+, then all the models in cover cannot take wounds but that one guy out in the open takes all the wounds.


----------



## scscofield (May 23, 2011)

That is very true and not what you suggested in your prior post.


----------



## Magpie_Oz (Jan 16, 2012)

thisisaguard111 said:


> If most of a unit is in cover except for 1 guy out in the open, as per the rules, if you focus fire and say that the best cover save they can take is a 6+, then all the models in cover cannot take wounds but that one guy out in the open takes all the wounds.


That isn't denying cover save it just means you cannot allocate wounds to those in cover. The guy in the open never had a cover save, the only thing that was going to save him was if one of his mates was closer to the shooter.


----------



## AAAAAAAAARRRGGHH (Apr 17, 2009)

Magpie_Oz said:


> That isn't denying cover save it just means you cannot allocate wounds to those in cover. The guy in the open never had a cover save, the only thing that was going to save him was if one of his mates was closer to the shooter.


Ah, yes indeed that is how it works. I am still not all that comfortable in the new ruleset. But Focus do still help in those situations where you can't block out everyone else but your intended target. Although it is a pretty rare situation, Focus Fire just make Tank Sniping viable in pretty much all circumstances.


----------



## Magpie_Oz (Jan 16, 2012)

AAAAAAAAARRRGGHH said:


> Ah, yes indeed that is how it works. I am still not all that comfortable in the new ruleset. But Focus do still help in those situations where you can't block out everyone else but your intended target. Although it is a pretty rare situation, Focus Fire just make Tank Sniping viable in pretty much all circumstances.


Would it be worth going through all the bother to set it up tho' ?


----------



## scscofield (May 23, 2011)

Depends on what your trying to snipe.


----------



## Pssyche (Mar 21, 2009)

'"I didn't think this was possible - the Eldar FAQ reads "An eldar farseer may use the psychic disciplines...If he does so, for each psychic power...generate a new power from either the divination or the telepathy disciplines"

I thought this meant swapping all the psychic powers or swapping none?'


You are correct.
In the cardset there is a reference sheet that makes this abundantly clear.


----------



## seermaster (Feb 22, 2012)

i beleive you could do it if you had 2 seers


----------



## Pssyche (Mar 21, 2009)

Yes, you could do it with two Farseers. One keeps his Codex Psychic Powers, the other rolls to get Invisibility.

But the Original Post by Erik Morkai said "Warlock with Conceal + Eldrad with invisibility and Fortune".

Eldrad or any other Farseer would nor be able to singlehandedly use both those Powers in the same game.


----------



## Tim/Steve (Jan 25, 2009)

Leaving the nit-picking or a while...

A good one I saw early on, but soon dismissed was getting a 1+ armour save on a necron overlord: taking semiternal weave and then shoving him on a barge gives him a 1+ in combat... which is the same as a 2+ save except that it would be immune to removal from all those AP2 weapons such as powerfists...
Sadly it falls down in 2 vital areas: people would just attack the barge and all armour/cover saves are capped at 2+


----------



## Pssyche (Mar 21, 2009)

One of my favourites that I've had to point out time and again is illegal is the "Vyper Guided Missile".
Whereby you ram, at maximum range the side armour of an opponent's tank with a minimum point Vyper. 
(Was in 5th Edition) Flat Out Skimmer, 24" move, guaranteed 100% hit unless against another Skimmer, Strength 8. 
That should cause damage to your opponent's vehicles. Except for one thing.
Ramming is a special type of Tank Shock.
And a Vyper isn't a Tank...


----------



## Tim/Steve (Jan 25, 2009)

Yeah, I managed to take out a baneblade with a weaponless land speeder early in 5th... before we found it was illegal (was legendary though- an 80pt speeder with both weapons blown off taking the last hull point off a 500pt super-heaby).

I've always thought that anyone trying a 'max move' ram was cheating... since you had to move _exactly_ your maximum possible move. At least with the new rules you can pre-measure to at least try and get close... but in 5th it was just silly.


----------



## Pssyche (Mar 21, 2009)

To be honest though, with a weaponless Falcon/Wave Serpent/Fire Prism it was and still is worth it.
Even if you're not exactly 24" away, 21"-23.99999" distance travelled gives a Strength 7 +1 for being a Tank +2 for Front Armour above 10.
7 + 1 + 2 = a maximum Strength 10 guaranteed hit. 
Sometimes, that's just what you need...


----------

